# Kusura Bakma



## ZouZax

I see this phrase used all the time -- what does it mean exactly?? Thanks!


----------



## miraculeuse

*Hi! 

1) If someone can't help anyone( he wants but he can't) we always use "kusura bakma" like I'm sorry...
2) and also, it means pardon, for example, if you hit somebody by mistake on the street. You can say "kusura bakma" like pardon

formally we use, "kusura bakmayın"..

hope it helps...*


----------



## Volcano

*Excuse me, I am sorry, pardon.Depends on the context*


----------



## ZouZax

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## tulpan

Kusur=fault, failing, failure, deficiency
Bakmak= to look
Bakma= do not look

It can also mean *I appologize, forgive me, no offence, excuse me*.

1. Geçen hafta seni arayamadim. Kusuruma (my fault) bakma.  
     I could not call you last week. I appologize for that.

2. Geçen hafta seni arayamadim. Kusura bakma. 

3. Geçen hafta *sizi *arayamadim. Kusura bakma*yin*...(if you want to be polite and/or formal...but also if you are talking with more than one person)


----------



## Evros

_I am sorry_ is enough to translate it


----------



## Volcano

ZouZax said:


> thanks so much for your help!



*You are welcome.Take a look at these

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=209035&highlight

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=853362&highlight*


----------

